# How old is he and whats he going to score



## redfishslammer29 (Aug 24, 2006)

I need little help with this buck i have had a hard time trying to age him and guess on the score i will post the best 2 pics i have of the buck thanks for the help and i hope he show up on the 2nd like he as every day so far


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Looks like you got some muley in the woods over there


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like around 135 to me, not a lot of mass when he gets past his brow tines. Age is hard to tell from the pics, but going on the muscle mass in his shoulders and hind qtrs and his head, looks like 3.5. Definitely an interesting set of horns for a white tail.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree with HydraSports....3.5 yr old deer. 130-140 on the horns as well


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I'm not gonna give him that much credit...120-125...cool looking rack


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Looks to be 3.5 and score somewhere around 130, great potential though. Will be tough to pass during deer season, but if you can give him another year it would be well worth it.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't know, but maybe already in decline with that gnarly old rack. Pretty cool looking!


----------



## redfishslammer29 (Aug 24, 2006)

*age*

Thanks guys i am still up in the air on the deer not bad for a faytte county deer i have one more buck to ask about let me know what you think 
once again thanks


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm thinking 3.5 and 135ish.


----------



## Chew (Apr 7, 2010)

3.5 and 125". Cool lookin' rack!


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Mid 130s, most likely 3.5.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I think he might gross 130, but he net will be much lower as he has a lot of deductions (if you care about those things).

No way to get a good age with those pics. I need a body shot, but if I had to guess, he is at least a 3 year old.


----------



## redfishslammer29 (Aug 24, 2006)

*which one if any should i shoot?*

here is the other buck thats come to the feeder daily let me know what you think


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*nice*

hard to tell the age or score, but he's got character! I'd guess 3.5 Fling a pointy stick at him fo sho.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

3.5 years 115-120 this is for the first buck


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I'd shoot the second given a choice and let the character buck have another year...fo sho


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I think the second buck will score better then the first. I say 3.5 120-125


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Second deer is mature, he's got a brisket, his belly is full, looks like some age in his face, has mass in his antlers. Just my opinion


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome looking rack. Ground check him with bow and get a euro done.


----------



## Lonestar Light (Jul 5, 2006)

Mid to upper 120's


----------

